

Google tweaks search to make porn harder to find - ianfernz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57558795-93/google-tweaks-image-search-to-make-porn-harder-to-find/

======
cynwoody
A standard example I used to cite to illustrate the difference brought about
by safe-search was an image search for 'facial'. With safe search off, that
filled the screen with NSFW results.

I just tried again, and the results were squeaky clean even with safe search
off. Adding the 'porn' term reproduced the old behavior (in spades). Nice job,
Google!

Of course, if you want _true_ porn, you've got to spell it pr0n. That causes
Colonel Gadaffi to appear in the first row.

